# WANTED: Spears for old DACOR Stingray spearguns



## Mark F B (Aug 3, 2014)

I have two older Dacor stingray spearguns (35" and 42" approx) and recently lost (or actually friends and family lost!) the spears for both. Dacor is no longer in business and I have tried JBL "adapt-a-shaft", but they don't work. It looks like my only hope is that someone might have one, or both, of these guns that they no longer use, or at least the shafts that they no longer use. I have purchased and use JBL and Biller guns, but don't want these Dacors to go to waste because they actually work great for Midwest pan fishing. Please help, if you can. THANKS!


----------

